
Now you can buy fresh air in a bottle in India - shahocean
https://www.indiatoday.in/trending-news/story/delhi-air-too-bad-for-you-now-you-can-buy-fresh-air-in-a-bottle-1400390-2018-12-01
======
elmerfud
Who would have thought the Spaceballs movie was actually predicting the
future.

